# Exruciating ovary pain



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have a history of ovarian torsion due to cysts. I now only have half an ovary left so to try and preserve that my consultant sutured my ovary to the back of my uterus during my c section for my twins.

As this baby is getting bigger the pain in my ovary is excruciating and makes me feel very nauseas, sweaty etc.

I saw my midwife earlier in the week and she suggested seeing my GP to get a prescription for some stronger painkillers (codeine??) because paracetamol doesn't even touch the pain. She then said that I'd have to be careful coz if you take too much of it or have it in the 3rd tri the baby can suffer withdrawal from it when it's born.

After she said this I instantly dismissed it and said I wouldn't have it but since talking to my df about it we were worried that if I'm in that much pain, it's 9/10 when it's at it's worse, then maybe it could bring on early labour?

Sorry it's such a long post but just wondered what you thought about the possible side effects of the codeine (I think that's the painkiller she suggested) vs. being in agony.

The pain is very wearing and I really can't see me going to term with it being like this  

Thanks in advance!

Surferchick xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you on to our pharmacist, maz, who will be able to help you more.  You can't carry on in so much pain xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Surferchick,

So sorry to hear you are in such pain   Agree with emilycaitlin that you can't continue through pregnancy in that level of pain as ultimately it won't be good for either you or baby.

Codeine can be used in pregnancy where stronger pain killers are needed and if paracetamol hasn't worked. Ideally it should be used for as short courses but it can be given longer term if needed. The problem with longer term is that withdrawal can occur in the baby post birth but this is not a certainty and any respiratory side effects at term can be managed if the codeine is withdrawn a couple of weeks before birth.

I would recommend going to see your GP and discussing this with them to help you weigh up the risks/benefits.

Hope you get somethigng sorted out for the pain  
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you both for your help  

I went to my gp and he has prescribed me some low dose codeine. I had a bit of a reaction (not allergic just sick/dizzy) to it in 2002 but that was on a much stronger dose.

Since going to the gp I have had no more really bad pain but feel better knowing I have some stronger painkillers in case it does flare up again.

Thanks again for your time  

Surferchick xxx


----------

